# Camping, Kings, and no kids...



## akptarmigan (Jun 7, 2017)

My wife and I try to do an overnight camping/fishing trip without the kids at least once a year. Not easy to fit it in sometimes but we try our best. The weather turned out great and the mosquitos were nearly non-existent which was a bonus. My better half had her first experience getting spooled. It was kinda comical to watch. Once that king made it into the fast water he was gone and took all her line with him. We were fishing bait and I swung flies for a bit but bait was the ticket unsurprisingly. It was a good trip and we brought home a few fish as a bonus. 

Bonked this one at 10:58, just before fishing closes at 11:00pm.





Midnight moon shot.





5am coffee and a fire.





My wife got things started with the first fish of the day.





I caught up about 20 min later after losing a couple.









Dinner last night after we got home. I love some fresh King salmon.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 7, 2017)

I keep saying one of these days work will slow down... yeah right!


----------



## akptarmigan (Jun 7, 2017)

Well busy is good, but it's nice to escape for a day or two if possible. That river's close for you! If I lived in the valley I'd be tempted to fish it more frequently after work.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Jun 7, 2017)

Nice post and you must be stoked to have a spouse that fishes with you too.

Good going.





Take care.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 8, 2017)

akptarmigan said:


> Well busy is good, but it's nice to escape for a day or two if possible. That river's close for you! If I lived in the valley I'd be tempted to fish it more frequently after work.



I don't even own a fishing pole! I do have a lifetime hunting an fishing license though.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Jun 8, 2017)

Not my wife but one of my fishing pals who I row in the Tyee Pool here at Campbell River.





Here's how we cook 'em on the beach sometimes.

Old school on Cedar.






Got my Tyee rowboat all ready to go too, and only a month and a half early. 


Take care.


----------



## akptarmigan (Jun 8, 2017)

That's awesome! I love those whitehall style rowboats. Very traditional in look and a joy to row. I hope you have a productive season and the Tyee come in strong for you and your fellow anglers this year. BC is a fantastic place!


----------

